# New Large 10"+ Black Diamond Rhom!



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

Here's a little video and some pix of my BDR enjoy!
































































































[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jgk7Vb3iMNw


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice specimen!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

stunning rhom







but that is just a regular rhom not a diamond


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice looking rhom


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Does he move around alot???


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

Yeah he doesnt seem to move much, maybe he juss needs more time or needs a tank mate lol. Might throw my lil rhom in there see wut he does, maybe hell move a bit lol. Anyway i plan on buying another big rhom today


----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

Stud!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

What size tank is he in? I noticed he is in a divided space... how much space he's got?


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

+1


Smoke said:


> What size tank is he in? I noticed he is in a divided space... how much space he's got?


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

1ce said:


> Yeah he doesnt seem to move much, maybe he juss needs more time or needs a tank mate lol. Might throw my lil rhom in there see wut he does, maybe hell move a bit lol. Anyway i plan on buying another big rhom today


No dont do that to the little guy !!!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> Yeah he doesnt seem to move much, maybe he juss needs more time or needs a tank mate lol. Might throw my lil rhom in there see wut he does, maybe hell move a bit lol. Anyway i plan on buying another big rhom today


No dont do that to the little guy !!!!








[/quote]
X2 wtf man... you really enjoy watching animals kill each other









activity comes with good care


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

I seriously feel horrible for your fish. Did you trade all your reds for him??


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent specimen you got there!....







and cool videos!....He rocks like a MEGADEATH concert!!!....









PS...I sincerely hope you were joking and/or kiddin' about putting another rhom in there!...


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Ya bad call on putting 2 rhoms together....

Excellent looking fish tho.


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

I know it takes times for them to be comfortable and be active. Now lets not ruin the thread over a joke guys, alhough it would be great to see a rhom shoal for once i just cant risk the coin. Oh and thanx for the comments ppl


----------



## DBOH (Jul 27, 2011)

LOL!! Don't hurt the little guy... JOKES.. TOALLY GET YOUR JOKE ICE BOY!! NUN BUT LOVE FROM THE COMMENTS I NOTICED, LOL. JUST CONCERNS ABOUT PUTTING ANOTHER RHOM! AMAZING PIRANHAS! GREAT FIND HOMEY!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Genesis8 said:


> What size tank is he in? I noticed he is in a divided space... how much space he's got?


[/quote]

yeah what size is the tank? he looked a little crammed in there...he is incredible looking, though.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

1ce said:


> I know it takes times for them to be comfortable and be active. Now lets not ruin the thread over a joke guys, alhough it would be great to see a rhom shoal for once i just cant risk the coin. Oh and thanx for the comments ppl


group of diamonds





had to dig for this one... i posted it a long time ago... check out the rhoms at 1:05 then there is another serra species shoaling and then they show more of the rhoms... then a rhom getting eaten by river dolphins... just watch the whole vid its amazing









[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yH8ytEEyFHs


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

bob351 said:


> I know it takes times for them to be comfortable and be active. Now lets not ruin the thread over a joke guys, alhough it would be great to see a rhom shoal for once i just cant risk the coin. Oh and thanx for the comments ppl


group of diamonds





had to dig for this one... i posted it a long time ago... check out the rhoms at 1:05 then there is another serra species shoaling and then they show more of the rhoms... then a rhom getting eaten by river dolphins... just watch the whole vid its amazing









[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yH8ytEEyFHs
[/quote]

Hey BOb thanx for sharing those vids dude, good find! I've seen the wolf in the water one before but the other one seem pretty new to me! Anyway i had my 135 tank divided in half for both large rhoms, but ended up picking up a 50 Gal miracles tank for the 10+"er. They both seem to love their new tanks! Check out my other new post "New X-Large 13-14" Rhom!" for more video pics and updates!









Here's a crappy shot of the new guy!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

That guy is a monster, love his shape. Where did you find him?

I would get a bigger tank for the beasts the smaller rhom alone would need the 135 IMO


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

bob351 said:


> That guy is a monster, love his shape. Where did you find him?
> 
> I would get a bigger tank for the beasts the smaller rhom alone would need the 135 IMO


A member named geoff aka "buddy" on here pointed me in the right direction. He traded me his 10" rhom for some red's and some cash. He also mentioned he sold off his bigger rhom to big als. So i tracked him down at the big als he was sold to and worked out a steal of a deal!

As for my tank situation, i'd love to have the best for my guys, although right now only space and money is holding me back from having 180G 6' tank. I'll have to make do with what i currently have unfortunately. But in all honestly to me 180G isn't a big enough upgrade from a 135G tank. I want something like 10'x2'x2' GO BIG OR GO HOME! Back to reality


----------



## BLKPiranha (May 1, 2010)

Nice! Looks like the same picture I have in my tank! LOL


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

hey Bob doesn't the flaking or glitter look on his 10" make him a diamond? It also sort of looks like it has a blue hue behind the gills? Either way I would love to have just one huge rhom like these guys lol


----------



## 1ce (May 23, 2011)

RedBelly11 said:


> hey Bob doesn't the flaking or glitter look on his 10" make him a diamond? It also sort of looks like it has a blue hue behind the gills? Either way I would love to have just one huge rhom like these guys lol


That's what i thought too! I always heard that a rhom is a rhom is a rhom, but some vary with color. Mine 10"er does have a purple hue to him, so i called him a BDR or "purple diamond rhom". All i know is he's a rhom and a nice one at that!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I have been told the color will change with the back ground, diet, water quality. An the diamond name I hear came from one of the sponsors and it just gives a name to a rhom with the glitter or "diamond" look on them. As for a blue or purple diamond rhom that can change at any time. They are still the same species I hear an goes back to the rhom is a rhom is a rhom but yours does seem to have the diamond look to me. I'm far from an expert on the subject though lol


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Take a picture of him with no flash an dim room lighting.. no outside source of light let's see what he looks like this way


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

1ce said:


> hey Bob doesn't the flaking or glitter look on his 10" make him a diamond? It also sort of looks like it has a blue hue behind the gills? Either way I would love to have just one huge rhom like these guys lol


That's what i thought too! I always heard that a rhom is a rhom is a rhom, but some vary with color. Mine 10"er does have a purple hue to him, so i called him a BDR or "purple diamond rhom". All i know is he's a rhom and a nice one at that!








[/quote]
WIth flash or a light shined on them any rhom or any fish for that matter can glitter... diamonds have random scales that glitter without additional light or flash... just regular tank lights and the fish would glitter on random scales vs all scales light up by the light.


----------

